# Show us your furries (pic heavy)



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Like the 'Show us your cages' thread, show us what LIVES in your cages :thumbup: (try not to quote pictures, so we aren't scrolling over repeats!)

Right...

Tia is my polecat ferret and my pride and joy! I love her to pieces, so much character!

























Now my ratties...I have 6, recently lost moth my blue agouti (rip gorgeous)
Chandon - champagne roan almost completely faded out now, my first rat









Perign - dumbo black mismarked...she is 60% whiskers and ears, 40% rat!









Rumba - evil little cow is still here  silver fawn hooded, has come on leaps and bounds since losing Moth









Bambi - dumbest, squashiest, weirdest rat ever, beautiful buff capped. One ruby eye, one black eye









Grace - Siamese girly, very skittish and dainty, tiny little thing









Django - big squashy black berkie, a castrate, lives with the girls.









My '[email protected] rejects' (all adoption rats)









Now my mice...bred by the wonderful Manda of Mythic Meece.
Without a doubt the best mice I have ever come across. So calm, friendly and sweet, really laid back and handleable, they are a credit to Manda's high quality animals. I would never buy a mouse from anyone else now :thumbup:

Cracker - fuzzy cream coloured

















Joke - sheepy grey coloured, with lighter nose...a real big mamma!

















Minx - fuzzy blue









Now the Steppe Lemmings
Keep, Calm and Carryon - I have no idea which is which so dont ask!

































And finally, my big fluffy puppy Charlotte :lol:
For those of you who don't like eight legged freaks (SRHDUFE!) i have linked the pic...
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...9_1242449455894_1069072249_778644_20068_n.jpg

That's my furry lot!

Now let's see yours... :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Why oh why did i click that link :scared: :crying:

I only have a goldfish :aureola:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Shank









Mimi 









Sweet Lavender









My beautiful little Mochi









Now for the boys;

Tetley, Twining, BigBoy and Fitch









And again 









Bigboy









Tetley the big bruiser









Fitch, Bigboy and Tetley









Poor Rufus nursing his paw  I feel so awful...broke his arm shutting the Explorer door on him >.<









Seamus









Hugo is still barely hanging in there but he's in such a bad state I don't really want to take any pics of him...Mako is still here too.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Why oh why did i click that link :scared: :crying:
> 
> I only have a goldfish :aureola:


:frown: pwease... *sniffle*

or I'll set Charlotte on you!!! 

ETA: Argent...gorgeous pics, your rats are beautiful! I LOVE Shank and Lavendar


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> :frown: pwease... *sniffle*
> 
> or I'll set Charlotte on you!!!
> 
> ETA: Argent...gorgeous pics, your rats are beautiful! I LOVE Shank and Lavendar


:scared: Now thats just mean :scared: :crying:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Tapir said:


> ETA: Argent...gorgeous pics, your rats are beautiful! I LOVE Shank and Lavendar


Eheheh beauty must run in their family - Lavi is Shank and the boys mum  (I rescued them when the bubs were 3 weeks old)


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Here are some of my guinea pigs. A picture of megan and her 3 sows born yesterday.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry this is the pic of the three sows born yesterday.
Posy,Poppy and Pansy.:lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwhhhh Guineas X3 I love their oinking noise! The one in the middle in the last pic, the very dark mahogany colour is stunning!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww the piggies are all gorgeous! Lovely pics!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh thanks for the lovely comments. I am really pleased with all three babies I thought mum looked ready to pop when I cleaned out friday.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Argent said:


> Awwwhhhh Guineas X3 I love their oinking noise! The one in the middle in the last pic, the very dark mahogany colour is stunning!


Thats Gingy she was born here 17th June 2009. She has ginger patches on her body hence the name.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful pictures, im not sure if i should post mine for fear of them being sarah napped (and it taking 20 million years to scroll down just mine :lol


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh do post them...that's what this thread is for! :thumbup: I'd love to see all your buns and chinnies


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

One of my dreams is to get a ferret, they're gorgeous and amazing, I probably never will but it's up there on the list ;')

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3775/pict0056e.jpg
Love you guys :')


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> beautiful pictures, im not sure if i should post mine for fear of them being sarah napped (and it taking 20 million years to scroll down just mine :lol


:aureola: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbsup:



Cherpi said:


> One of my dreams is to get a ferret, they're gorgeous and amazing, I probably never will but it's up there on the list ;')


Oi!!! Wheres my website disappeared to?? 

I was just going to look at it again and its gone :crying:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok ill post alsong as sarah promises not to steal any!!!!

i need to take some more pictures, got a new computer for christmas so theres only pics that are already uploaded, so it probably wont be all of them, if you like i can post some of my many beautiful bridge babies too

give me a few mins to find pics (this could take a while :lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Noisette in winter coat









hullabaloo, also in winter coat









Miss Ninja









iv never actually got around to naming this little one, i seem to have used up all the normal names and then get stuck, i cant reuse names

















her sister, same goes

















Ebony









Ivory









Diva









Boo Boo









Yang









The gerbils, no that isnt their cage, and unfortunatly i lost one of them a while ago due to a very tragic accident that i will never forgive myself for
























they also now live in 2 groups

Baby Girl









Willow Pig (with tatty pig one of mums who lives with them)


















mooshu


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

milo, genetically blind

















star

















Jazz, has the most character ever!! she was in rescue for over 3 years!!! i was asked to take her

























Hudie, blind from cataracts, was terrified of people when i took her on, is now the snugglyest bum in the house.

















then im missing pictures of 
Jake, chloe, cosmo, trebble, furby, foosa, bubble & squeek ill take some later and upload them, windows 7 is a pain in the bum for browsing through hundreds of photo folders to find what you want

however i can show you this old one, of trebble as a day old kit, he was born here but we did not breed him, we were very very lucky foosa wasnt pregnant too and that furby had no complications as it was a straight breed back









nasrin

















tigerlily

















nasrin

















poppy

















my beautiful old man Rabbit

















Jemima









another with no real name yet, she needs a name to go with jemima (as in puddle duck) & benjimin bunny (unfortunatly benji died on christmas day after just a few short months)









Baileys (he is not photogenic at all lol)

















Malibu

















Jessie Vodka & Jenny

































magic









destiny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and my 2 brothers, who also still need names

























and when they first arived with mum (jessie) and their "special" sister who should never have been brought into this world









and just because i love this picture









and if im posting pictures how can i forget my old boys (both are old and ill and their time left with us is probably short)









and my beautiful 1 eyed mog ex feral scared of her own shadow cat, who i caught and am rehabilitating myself, after she was living in our garden for a year, moggy

















and i think thats everyone current, apart from the chinchillas i mentioned, and the chickens


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

If you give me Boo Boo, i will not steal your bunnies. Promise


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nooooo boo boo is a little old man bless him, hes about 3 years old now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

also have you just been sat there waiting for me to post these :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> also have you just been sat there waiting for me to post these :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No :blushing: :aureola: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> No :blushing: :aureola: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: i'll believe you, aslong as you promise not to fluff nap any of my furies :thumbsup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: i'll believe you, aslong as you promise not to fluff nap any of my furies :thumbsup:


Sorr.... Cant do that  :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Sorr.... Cant do that  :lol:


  i think you best give me your to nap list so i can make sure they are all double.. no triple locked :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i think you best give me your to nap list so i can make sure they are all double.. no triple locked :lol:


I dont think the list will fit on the page :lol:

Its reeeeeeeeeeally long :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I dont think the list will fit on the page :lol:
> 
> Its reeeeeeeeeeally long :lol:


 i best just secure everyone then :lol:

I found some pictures of the chins i missed

Jake (aka J K)

















chloe

















Trebble

















cosmo

















squeek









bubble

















furby

























foosa


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

yay thank you!!! I will be round to pick up diva, furby and ebony in a bit


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Cherpi said:


> One of my dreams is to get a ferret, they're gorgeous and amazing, I probably never will but it's up there on the list ;')
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3775/pict0056e.jpg
> Love you guys :')


ferrets are brilliant!!! I'd never be without them now :thumbup:

awww your degu's are sooooo cute! I've never thought of owning degu's, are they good pets?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Once I work out how to sedate a hamster safely or if superglue works on them I'll have a few pictures for you. She's so fast and never stops moving I can never get a decent picture


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Once I work out how to sedate a hamster safely or if superglue works on them I'll have a few pictures for you. She's so fast and never stops moving I can never get a decent picture


food :lol:

try her with a millet spray or a chew bar while you snap a few pictures


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tried food a few times I'll see if it works later on


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

here are mine.

gizmo my 2 yr old syrian,she has recently gone down hill fast this last week old age is really setting in fast and she is very doddery and her hair is looking sparse.this was taken a few months ago

then there's benny my 13 month old syrian

blade my gsd he's 5yrs old

and not forgetting queenie aka beanie my gambian pouched rat she is 15 months old.

and my two big squishy rattie boys that are no longer with me RIP :crying:
remy and emile died 2010 july aged 22 and 24 months old.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> here are mine.
> 
> gizmo my 2 yr old syrian,she has recently gone down hill fast this last week old age is really setting in fast and she is very doddery and her hair is looking sparse.this was taken a few months ago
> 
> ...


Awww they are all scrummy!!! I can relate to Gizmo though...i think we said a while back that there were a few of us with hammies turning two around the same time....well my Roma has gone exactly the same way. She...all of a sudden...has gone really slow with her fur thinning....is still eating...just not as much and is drinking fine...but just looks old bless her! xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I have had another litter of guinea pigs born last night one sow and one boar. They are Elizabeths first litter. I have taken a piccie of them just after they came out!. Also have two nests of baby buns these are thier first ever pics they are now 10 days and 8 days old and doing well. have taken some pics of some of my other furries too. Enjoy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't know guinea pigs were born with fur thats cool


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Some more pics :thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't know guinea pigs were born with fur thats cool


Yes they are pregnant for 9 weeks which is the longest out of all the rodents so they are very well developed at birth they have thier teeth and everything.
They are eating like the adults within a couple of hours after birth. Miniature adults :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Must be a relief for you that they're so well developed and not as vulnerable as some of the other baby rodents are at birth


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thing is i think she's gone a little doo dar as she's not sleeping in her house now and has taken to sleeping in a corner with her bedding,she just doesn't seem with it.but she's still eating and drinking.bless her.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Tapir said:


> ferrets are brilliant!!! I'd never be without them now :thumbup:
> 
> awww your degu's are sooooo cute! I've never thought of owning degu's, are they good pets?


For me they've been nothing but good, had them over a month (which i know isn't that long) and they've got real characteristics and are so fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

You want to see all my lot? Coz I'm nice and like spamming with pictures I'll show you all the ones I've owned!

Hamsters -










Runty










Phoebe










(Leo is the gingery one top right.)










Snowy

Guinea pigs -










Ginger










Ben










Panda










Honey










Bubble and Squeak










Fudge and Smudge










Stuart










Sam










Buttons










Molly










Holly










Tugo and Panda together










Coral their son










Brandy










Misty and Sooty

Rabbits -










Miffy










Blubell

Gerbils -










Tam










Winston










Jack and Victor










Burnie, Jamsie and Rab.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sookie









My tilty girl Bee










New girl Jennylee









Molly









Millie


















Dappy









Mr Jingles









Moota









Boe









Steve


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread is making me want ratties even more


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Must be a relief for you that they're so well developed and not as vulnerable as some of the other baby rodents are at birth


Havnt got any experience with other rodent babies but compared to bunnies they are so different. I have to keep checking the kits to make sure they are still in the nest cos mum keeps hopping out the nest with them still attached to her teats and they drop off elsewhere :lol: Dont want my babies getting cold!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

You asked for it  I need to do some updated pics actually but for now...

The Meece

Solo










Lupin










Rose










Poppy










Marigold










Celandine










Tansy


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















All rescues except Rose and Poppy, the last too are the youngest and the littlest mice I have owned so far. 11 over the bridge since I started.

The Ratsters:-

Errol










Dibbler










Greebo










Scraps










Mimi










Celeste










Vimes










Mort










Teppic










Otto










Gaspode










Qu










Lots there, they all live together in one group. We lost our first rat Bella last week at just 9 months old. Most are rescues, Vimes, Mort and Teppic are breeder ratties. And Errol...who isn't a rat, he's an Errol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marvelous piccies :001_wub: Do you _really _want piccies of all mine? And can i add piccies of my rainbow bridge babies? They might not be here but they mean as much to me as the ones who are still here. Or shall we start another thread for them?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Marvelous piccies :001_wub: Do you _really _want piccies of all mine? And can i add piccies of my rainbow bridge babies? They might not be here but they mean as much to me as the ones who are still here. Or shall we start another thread for them?


i think we should do a separate one for our bridge babies


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i think we should do a separate one for our bridge babies


Thought so, I just didn't want to leave them out :blushing:


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

*8 week old Chi-chi*










*Nutmeg [hates staying in his house]*










*Lucy*










*Jasmine the pouching machine*










*Turbo nutters, Flip & Flop*


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

OK heres mine :lol:

Rabbits:-
Bluey









Zooty









Rebo









Rhythm, Reed & Rascal









Furball









Bud









Milo









Bear









Huey









Luey









Duey









Notch (she is blind from cataracts )









Rach









A selection of the babies
























(I need to get updated pics of the goo's really)

Luna









Poppet









Mollie









Zuess









Scabbers









Scrapes









Mac









Cheese









I think that is everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

Quite a few B3rnie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

jasmineismyhamster said:


> Quite a few B3rnie


:lol: I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

yay thanks everyone for posting, they are all soooooooo lovely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I only got Mindy & Maisie yesterday, so I don't have many pictures yet..

Maisie;


















Mindy; (Not very clear)









And of course, Peto my Bunny. He's getting on for 7 now!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK I apologise in advance but I have had lots of furries!!

OK first my beautiful Roma...the very first pet I got....and she is still with me 










Some of the mice I have had in my time...





































My darling Cassius (RIP)...










My beautiful Baby-Pom (RIP)...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PURPLECROW..............this is for you :thumbup: My beautiful winter white rescue litter...

Firstly (mum) Alaska....she is still TINY!!!










Then the some of the babies...as babies...




























Alaska and babies...










And now...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Charlie....my gorgeous sweet lovely boy (RIP little man)



















Dini my sweet girl....she is such an angel and VERY photogenic!
As a baby...



















And now...










And my piggies....my gorgeous chunky boys...
Bubble...










and Squeak...










And my scrummy bunnies...

Jet (RIP)...my little puppy...



















And Rainbow (RIP) my feisty little girl...










Saffy my gorgeous lovely perfect girl...










And my newbie snuggly Gus...



















I obviously have 20 rats too but you have all seen my ratty pics recently so not including those....oh OK some cuties :thumbsup:





































Phew this has taken me hours to transfer from other comp...upload to photobucket and put on here.

Sorry for hijacking thread....hope you liked anyways!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Can I join in even though I dont have any anymore...can I show you my long ago but not forgotten ones?

Winston.









Plodder and G-pig.









Husky (winter white hamster)









Badger and Zoff.









Spot.









Rex. (the rex rat).









Boris and fatso.









Bob.









Chocolate.









Monkey.









Diego and Dakota.









Luke.









Jack









Gene.









Marble.









Gene and Mel.









Our first ever Hedgehog Darren.









*Our current small animal and our only is....*

Theo.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww shetlandlover you have had a handsome clan!!! Theo is gorgeous!!!! xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

annie's gunna love the ferret pics!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I love the pic of shetland lovers yawning jack!!! very cute pics I especially like your piggies! Well I would!


----------

